# Complete Newbie



## Gregs79 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Joined today following advice from a long standing member and looking forward to learning what I need to look out for.

Gregs79


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome. Loads of info on here!!


----------



## Nillle (Sep 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## harman (Oct 24, 2019)

Gregs79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Joined today following advice from a long standing member and looking forward to learning what I need to look out for.
> 
> Gregs79


 me too!

you're in for a treat!


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Welcome! I'm a recent joiner too and the folks here are really helpful


----------



## brewd (Jun 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Some great info here.


----------



## martym (Nov 10, 2019)

welcome from another newbie ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome welcome welcome any questions just ask, lots of helpful folk here


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome from me too


----------



## andreamark543 (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard dear, I hope you will enjoy.


----------

